# Abandoned yellow girl



## Hali's Mom

This poor girl needs some help, please read her link below and help if you are able. 




http://www.fundable.com/groupaction...portal_status_message=Your changes have been


----------



## Karen519

*Poor Young Lab Girl will go blind.. please crosspost and donate if possible!!!*

http://www.fundable.com/groupaction...portal_status_message=Your changes have been 

Your changes have been 
a group of people are raising money for a cause. 
Help beautiful Lab have eye surgery to avoid going blind [+] enlarge image $650 goal 
$20.00 secured NO MONEY will be taken until this collection reaches 
$650 
in free pledges. 3% Time Left: 
20 days 9 hours 39 min. 40 sec. 
Start Time: 
10/22/2008 03:58 PM EST 
Deadline: 
11/16/2008 11:59 PM EST MAKE FREE PLEDGE:

-or -

Would you like to pay— even if the goal isn't met? Click here. Beautiful, young, golden girl abandoned by her family! They just moved and left her in the back yard and a kind neighbor contacted us thru a mutual acquaintance. One look at her face and of course I fell in love. However, I did not understand why there seemed to be something wrong with constant tears appearing in her eyes as this is not my normal breed. After discussions with the vet and much research - we have now learned about labs w/entropion (inverted eyelids) which will most probably cause blindness if not treated fairly soon. 

She is big, healthy and young which gives her a great chance for a successful surgery. We even have a potential adopter if we can get the surgery completed. The bad part of this story is that we are just a small, private rescue and do not receive any grants, government funding or public assistance and this is way out of our normal budget (approx. $600-800). 

I DO NOT want to see this girl go blind or miss a chance at a loving, forever home but without some donations (just $10 each will add up) we do not have the resources to help her. If you would like to help this sweet girl regain her site, please make a small donation today so that we can give her the gift of sight and a new, forever home! We have reserved a tentative surgery date of 11/12/08 in the hopes that we can raise the funds by then and not prolong her misery. (We will post her picture here soon) 

Thank you for anything you can do!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping for this sweet young girl losing her eyesight.

$70 or $650 has been pledged for her operation.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Bumping. Please consider helping this girl get the surgery so she doesn't go blind. Her total pledged is now up to $100, but she needs $650.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping for this girl!!!:no::no:


----------



## mainegirl

It's now at $140.00 bumping up for the poor girl
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping up

Total is now up to $160.00.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Bump: her total is now $170.00. She needs $650 for her eye surgery.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bump for this sweet girl!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bump for some help for this poor dog


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping again for this girl. I've made a pledge, but I can't give the entire amount needed.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping for this sweetie!

***I just made my pledge. Now she has $200 of the $650.*


----------



## paula bedard

I'd like to help, but cannot use credit or debit. We've been the victims of identity theft and no longer use them for security reasons.


----------



## Karen519

*Paula*

Paula:

That's quite alright!
That is horrible to go through!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping yet again


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumping for this sweet little girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping up again for this girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumping for this sweetie.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Bumping again. Total is stuck at $200.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumping for this sweet girl!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping again. Can't someone please help her??


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Pledges are up to $230.00

They do NOT take any money out until the full pledge amount is met


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping again. total is still at $230. Please help!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping again. still no change in funds pledged. sigh.


----------



## GoldensRmylife

Donated...bump!


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bump for this sweetie!!

Looks like pledges are up to $280.

I emld. angelsforsiberians to see how much they will need to start the surgery and asked if their vet will work out a payment plan with them.

I put the link to our forum in this message.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Bumping up again. Total is still at $280.00


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bump

I emld. angels4siberians yesterday to ask about her. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I just bumped her a little more. I had 2 dogs show up in my yard a few years ago who both needed this surgery and my local AARF chapter helped with their surgery costs. It feels good to pay it back to another sweet pup. I hope she gets the surgery and a happy home. Bless the old ones, they touch my heart.


----------



## Powderpuff

Murphy had a mild entropian when he was a puppy, his was fixed simply with 3 stitches to hold the eyelid the right way while the swelling /irritation went down, it worked a treat.

Lots of his small puppy pictures have a red tear stain on his face making him look rather sad 

Pledge made, now up to $330


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping. total is still at $330 -- we're 1/2 of the way toward the goal of $650.00


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Bump again -- I'm invested in this girl now - come on - just $10???


----------



## Karen519

*Zoe*

*This sweetie's name is ZOE!!!!*


Rcvd. a reply from Angels4Siberians-Marcia is in the hospital, but her Son and Husband sent this msg. -sounds promising-but I emld asking questions as to if they can do the surgery with the amount they have now, or have they applied to IMOM for help, etc. Waiting for another answer. So sad that their Mom (Marcia) is in the hospital

Karen, thank you soooo much! My mom (Marcia) has been in the hospital and we (son and dad) are a little slow in answering some of her email. We have checked with a couple of the vets we use and because of the economy many of them are reluctant to let the rescues run up large bills right now. The surgery is actually for both eyes and $800 but we are funding the rest. Zoe is a beautiful girl and we thank u 4 the help!

Marcia Tolleson
[email protected]
"We find beauty in the most incomprehensible places and the otherwise homely faces. It is our gift to see beyond the dirt, terror, sadness and defeat and find the true soul that lies within. We are Rescue..." 

Dogs are NOT disposable. 
They are borrowed angels from above. 
To be cared for and loved!

www.angels4siberians.petfinder.com


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Bumping for Zoe. Total is at $340.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump for Zoe*

Bump for Zoe

Waiting for a reply to my recent email to them about how much they need to have the surgery on both eyes.

I'm hoping they meant that they will be able to cover the rest.
"The surgery is actually for both eyes and $800 _but we are funding the rest. _Zoe is a beautiful girl and we thank u 4 the help!"


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Bump again - Could someone consider this a "Christmas Angel" gift? Print out a picture of Zoe, put it in your kid's stocking and let them know that Santa helped Zoe in place of one of their Christmas gifts. I bet they'll love it. It may just be the gift they remember from this year. 

The two girls who came to me with this condition several years ago were both so sweet and it was sad to see them bump into things. I kept thinking how terrible it was to think how painful it would be to have your eyelashes constantly scratching your eye and know they had been this way since birth and didn't know that life could be any different. 

Please help sweet Zoe!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Bumping again for Zoe. Total is stuck at $340. Can someone spare $10 to help this girl get the eye surgery she needs? Please??


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumping for Zoe!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Evening bump for Zoe!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Morning bump for Zoe!! Please!


----------



## SoGolden

Harry pledged $10 from his kitty fund.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sweet Harry!  Kisses and roo-roos to you!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Thank you, Harry. I'm sure Zoe thanks you,too.


----------



## Karen519

*Harry*

Harry-Thank You!!!

I emld. angels4siberians again to ask how much they need to start the surgery and no reply yet, but the son and Dad said their Mom is in the hospital so obviously it will take them time to answer.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

bumping again. Zoe still needs $300 for her eye surgery.


----------



## SoGolden

*you can help Zoe*



Hali's Mom said:


> This poor girl needs some help, please read her link below and help if you are able.
> 
> http://www.fundable.com/groupaction...portal_status_message=Your changes have been


You can change one dog's life forever with a $10 donation. I know it doesn't save the world... but, you can make a small difference in it.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

They changed the goal to $400
Does anyone know if she had the surgery on the 12th and how she is doing?


----------



## Karen519

*Zoe*

I had emld. angels4siberians about a wk. ago and they said their Mom had been in hsptl. and therefore the reason a reply has taken so long.
I was under impression that they were going to fund what was not donated.
I will email them agin to see if she had the surgery and bless you all for caring for Zoe!!


----------



## Karen519

*Emailed Angels4Siberians again*

I emailed Angels4Siberians again today.
Hope their Mom Marcia is out of the hospital and doing well.

Here's my email:

To: [email protected]

I am praying your Mom is doing better.
Many people on GOlden Ret. Forum donated for Zoe and noticed you changed the amount of donatins needed from $400, to $650.
Did Zoe have her surgery yesterday and how is she doing?
Also, is $400 in donations enough for the operation for both eyes
You can reply to me and I will post your answer.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=45048


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Any new updates on this girl?


----------



## Karen519

*Faye*

Faye:

Can you call or email the Angels4Siberians rescue that has her and try to find out.

I emld a few times lately and no answer.
The Last email I got from the son and Dad said their Mom was in the hospital.


----------



## SoGolden

*Good News*

Zoe's status has been updated below.


----------



## Karen519

*So Golden*

So Golden:

Sorry you feel that way. I am not sorry I donated.


----------



## SoGolden

*Lesson Learned*

On the good side, I learned something.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I would like to know if Zoe had her surgery, but I am not sorry I donated. Sometimes you just have to hope and know that your own intentions were good and let it go.


----------



## Karen519

*Emailed*

I emailed angels4siberians again, hoping they will answer.


----------



## Karen519

*Got an answer from angels4siberians!!*

GOT AN ANSWER FROM MARCIA TOLLESON, THE MOM, OF ANGELS4SIBERIANS!

Karen, my deepest apologies for not answering. I have been in the hospital for most of the last 2 wks and the guys aren't very good at checking email. We did cut the amount some as we have a private donor offering to pay the rest So, we did meet the lower goal and due to my illness and the holidays, her surgery is not schedule until next week on 12/2/08 and as soon as she is healed, we will send some pictures and update everyone. Again, I am deeply sorry for not responding sooner and never want anyone to be sorry they donated to a good cause

Thanks again and I will send updates again after surgery.

I am doing better but my energy kind of comes in spurts so I am trying to answer as many people as I can We do have enough for both eyes (both are affected) with the private donation plus all the wonderful people that responded to the fundable. The vet that agreed to do it is a couple of counties away and we acutally have about $25 leftover to offer one of our terrific volunteers to carry her since my strength is not back yet. We are praying that everything goes without a problem and she will be ready to play, train and enjoy a wonderful life with a new family! Thanks again



Marcia Tolleson
"We find beauty in the most incomprehensible places and the otherwise homely faces. It is our gift to see beyond the dirt, terror, sadness and defeat and find the true soul that lies within. We are Rescue..." 

Dogs are NOT disposable. 
They are borrowed angels from above. 
To be cared for and loved!

www.angels4siberians.petfinder.com


----------



## mylissyk

Good news, can't wait to here how she reacts to being able to see without discomfort!


----------



## WLR

Now, is someone going to procecute the family that abandoned her?


----------



## Karen519

*Wjr*

WJR:

Prosecuting the people that abandoned her would be up to the rescue and these people probably can't even be found.
Anyone who could do something so terrible, obviously has no conscience or decency.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I received a reply today also! Surgery being Tuesday, just wondering how long the recovery is for this kind of surgery, anyone know?


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenCharlie*

GoldenCharlie

Maybe if you google entropian eyelid surgery on Internet it will say something.

I have no idea.

Glad you got an answer. The Mom obviously just got home from the hospital and the boy and Dad never answered any of the rescue emails, as she said in msg. she sent me.

Here is something I found:
Treatment

Medical treatment with antibiotic ointments can decrease damage to the cornea, but it can not resolve the entropion itself. To fix the eyelid, surgery is needed.

If the entropion is significant enough to warrant treatment, the excess skin of the outer lids can be removed in a simple surgery called blepharoplasty. (Essentially, this is plastic surgery, so you can tell everyone your pet is having “his lids done.”). Excess skin that causes skin folds is also removed, and the eyelids are tightened. Typically the entropion does not return after surgery, unless the case is quite severe. 



(Recurrence is more common in Shar Peis, due to the breed’s excessive facial skin folds.) The sutures should be removed in about 10 to 14 days. Some dogs will need to wear an Elizabethan collar to prevent them from rubbing at their sutures.

Young puppies generally only have a minor procedure called lid tacking, rather than the full blepharoplasty. Permanent surgery like the blepharoplasty isn’t typically done in puppies who are less than 6 months old, because it’s not possible to predict what the (adult) head conformation will be, and the full surgery may not be needed. In lid tacking, temporary sutures are used to roll out the eyelids, and keep the puppies’ eyes healthy until these puppies mature and grow into their adult facial features. Entropion can be seen in Shar Peis as young as two or three weeks old, and these Shar Pei puppies do very well with the temporary eyelid tacking.

If the animal has corneal ulcers, those will need to be treated too. Untreated corneal ulcers may scar excessively, impairing vision. Treatment will reduce the incidence of scarring. Treatment usually involves the use of antibiotic ophthalmic ointment. (To administer ophthalmic ointment, place your thumb directly below the eyelid and very gently push, which will cause the lower eyelid to pull away from the eye. Put the ointment in the opened lower lid.)

The sutures should be removed in about 10 to 14 days. Some dogs need to wear an Elizabethan collar to prevent them from rubbing at their sutures.

Dogs with the inherited form of entropion should not be used for breeding. See the recommendations from the Canine Eye Registration Foundation (CERF) for dogs with entropion. 

Dogs with surgically corrected entropion cannot be shown in conformation classes at dog shows.

Prognosis

Prognosis is excellent, if surgery is performed before the cornea is damaged. If the cornea is damaged, then the prognosis depends on the type and severity of damage.

Date Published: 11/5/2007 10:58:00 AM


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think it is not an uncommon surgical procedure.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm so, so glad for Zoe. Does anyone know if she has a forever home lined up afterward? I'm hoping that sweet girl has her own Christmas stocking this year. She deserves it.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom*

Meggie's Mom:

I don't think that Zoe has a home lined up.
I can email Marcia and ask if you want.


----------



## SoGolden

*Adoptive Family*



Karen519 said:


> Meggie's Mom:
> 
> I don't think that Zoe has a home lined up.
> I can email Marcia and ask if you want.


This was on the Angels4siberians "Zoe" Fundables web page where all this began... "We even have a potential adopter if we can get the surgery completed. "


----------



## Karen519

*So Golden*

So Golden:

Can you post the link where you saw that?

I must have completely missed it.


----------



## WLR

If rescue wanted to they could. You can run but you cant hide.........


----------



## SoGolden

*Back to the Beginning*



Karen519 said:


> So Golden:
> 
> Can you post the link where you saw that?
> 
> I must have completely missed it.


It is in the first post of *this* thread. The info seems to change along the way, but that line has remained the same.


----------



## Karen519

*Emailed*

I emailed Marcia yesterday-that's the day Zoe was supposed to have her surgery.

Waiting to hear good news.


----------



## Karen519

*Just emld. Marcia*

I just emld. Marcia again-I'm assuming she still isn't feeling very strong after being in the hospital

Hope to hear something soon as to how Zoe's surgery went.

Here's the msg. I got from her BEFORE:
*I am doing better but my energy kind of comes in spurts so I am trying to answer as many people as I can We do have enough for both eyes (both are affected) with the private donation plus all the wonderful people that responded to the fundable. The vet that agreed to do it is a couple of counties away and we acutally have about $25 leftover to offer one of our terrific volunteers to carry her since my strength is not back yet. We are praying that everything goes without a problem and she will be ready to play, train and enjoy a wonderful life with a new family! Thanks again*


----------



## Karen519

*I emld. Marcia and got this update yesterday*

I emld. Marcia and got this update yesterday



Hi Karen, I meant to give you an update but I'm still a little slow moving. The vet was out sick so we have postponed until next Thursday the 11th. We have found a foster that is willing to take her and baby her for a week or two and we are just going to pull her current foster into our mass confusion Felt it would be better for Zoe not to be around the others while her eyes heal and she will have quiet and babying at this lady's house since she is retired. Thanks for caring and I will give you an update next week after it is over. THANKS again for everything!

Marcia Tolleson
"We find beauty in the most incomprehensible places and the otherwise homely faces. It is our gift to see beyond the dirt, terror, sadness and defeat and find the true soul that lies within. We are Rescue..." 

Dogs are NOT disposable. 
They are borrowed angels from above. 
To be cared for and loved!

www.angels4siberians.petfinder.com


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Received an update on Zoe this week:

Faye, thanks for asking! She did have her surgery and is doing great...in fact she is already in a new home and they are an experienced family that really loves her. She definitely changed when she could see well and has been a typical 2 yr. old testing the boundaries in her new home Thank you for caring and making it possible for this angel to live a full and normal life with a wonderful family!

*Marcia Tolleson*
*"We find beauty in the most incomprehensible places and the otherwise homely faces. It is our gift to see beyond the dirt, terror, sadness and defeat and find the true soul that lies within. We are Rescue..." *


----------



## Karen519

*Faye*

Faye

Thanks for the update!!


----------

